# Kimber Ultra Carry II .45



## jwoodhall (Oct 8, 2008)

Just purchased my first Kimber and so far I really like it. I have not taken it to the range yet as I want to become as familar with the takedown procedure and cleaning of the gun as possible.

My question is, the manual states the following,"Use a High Tech Gun Oil such as Shooters Choice FP-10 or similar quality oil (GREASE IS NOT RECOMMENDED)."

If grease is not recommended, why is there grease all over the inside of the gun? Can I just wipe all that away, clean and lube with oil? Nowhere in the manual does it state to grease any working part, just oil.

I will post pics later.

Thanks!


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

yes wipe all of that out. that is the crap they ship the gun in to a guess preserve it. I don't know much about 1911's but I use rem oil for my polymers. but clean as much of that crap off as possible.


----------



## jwoodhall (Oct 8, 2008)

Thanks undrgrnd! Appreciate your time.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Read the manual and take the pistol apart. Clean and oil it as recommended. Do not hold the grip safty in while you are taking the slide off or putting the slide back on as you may dammage the firing pin safty. Take it to the range and enjoy it. :smt023


----------



## Dsig1 (Dec 23, 2007)

Also, use a great amount of caution while taking the bushing off with the bushing tool. The guide spring is under pressure and will shoot out if you don't hold it back and ease it out. Best to do in a place where it's easy to find little black gun parts on the floor, just in case.


----------

